# My 24 gallon JBJ Nano Cube



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thought I would share my personal favorite tank. It's pretty much a low maintenance tank...just have to trim moss once every 3 weeks.
Spec:
24 gal
72 watt PC 6700k
co2 injection @ 2 bps
Substrate fluorite in back and silica sand foreground
Rocks are locally collected in Arizona. (Buffer water to about 3-4 kh pH 6.5)
Manzanita branches
100% RO
water changes 30% once every 3-4 months
Fertilizing schedule...hardly
Fauna:
Boraras maculatas
Cherry shrimp
Crystal Red shrimp

Comments welcomed....


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

That's a beautiful tank! I wish my 12g NC looked as good. I love the dwarf rasbora. I have a few in mine as well.


----------



## Eskimo180 (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome Tank!

Eskimo


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice! I find the leggy, reddish Bylxa in the front distracting though. Maybe a shorter, finer textued plant....L. arcuata, H. micranthemoides, R rotundifolia (or indica )


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice looking tank you have there Roy, i'm suprised its looking very healthy even though you are only doing water changes 3-4 months. How long as the tank been up?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG it's beautiful!! T-T

Weird that in the same tank blyxa ends up 2 colors . . .


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments. The cube like dimension tanks are not easy to scape unless you do a mound design.

John, the tank has been up since March 2005. I do not like the EI method, i just dose whenever things look like it needs it. Very small doses of Seachem product. This tank "balanced" very quickly and never went through an algae stage. I only top off and I've gone 5 months before without a water change. It works for me, although Tom Barr may say my plants are not growing at optimum pace, they are very healthy. More than one way to skin a cat.

Dennis, Your R. indica is being added to my 20 long. The Blyxa aubertii you speak of, that placement has gone through alot of changes. It first started with Crypt lucens, then Narrow leaf Java fern, then Rotala rotundifolia, then Cyperus helferi, then I settle with the Bylxa aubertii. I can always change it out to something else. I like the fact that I don't need to trim stems very often in thsi tank. With the light in this unit, the baby tears I had in the back right corner never got higher than 4".

Steven, Those are two different sp. of Blyxa. The Blyxa aubertii is a orangeish green while the B. japonica stays a lime green color.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Then you'll like the R indica, its a slow grower.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes that's the whole idea with the 20 long...I want all slow growing stem plants. R. indica, Ludwigia guinea and Downoi.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I find it strange with that much light and that much CO2 that your plants don't grow fast...It must the ferts.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike, My plants grow fast for what they are...The Blyxa aubertii has not been touched since it was planted. This photo was taken back on Feb. 11th and now the B. aubertii is touching the water surface. It's not a plant you trim though. Anubias, as you well know doesn't really need trimming like stem plants do. The Blyxa japonica has been thinned out since the photo. I probably pulled out 60 individual plants and replanted just 6 of them. The Cyrpt has been trimmed twice in the last year. The Rotala rotundifolia gets whacked in half every 3 weeks. The moss, well once every three weeks to maintain it shape and that's it. Not like a heavy stem planted tank where you need to do a lot of trimming and shaping every week.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

*FANTASTIC*


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, i love it, that is a great setup


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

A stunning tank, simply beautiful


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Really nice tank! I can see why it's your favorite. The only think I'd change would be to add a transition, height wise, between the rotala & the blyxa in the background.


----------

